

Eric Schmidt: If You Don’t Want To Use Your Real Name, Don’t Use Google+ - orijing
http://mashable.com/2011/08/28/google-plus-identity-service/

======
orijing
> “It begs the question of whom Google built this service for? You or them,”
> Wilson wrote in a blog post. “And the answer to why you need to use your
> real name in the service is because they need you to.”

This was a really telling quote.

~~~
beej71
They definitely built it for you and them.

